# String lowercase, uppercase und umdrehen



## Ineedhelp! (15. Feb 2010)

Moin meine frage ist folgende: ich hab eine kleine aufgabe: ein wort wird eingelesen, und dann soll es
1) in kleinbuchstaben
2) in BLOCKSCHRIFT
3) rückwärts

ausgegeben werden.

ich habe ein Fenster erschaffen mit einem jTextField, einen JButton und eine JTextPane.


```
@Action
    public void Button1() { 
         
    String s1 = this.txtField.getText();
    
   for (int i = s1.length() -1; i>=0; i--) {
     System.out.print(s1.charAt(i));
    }
    this.txtPane.setText(this.txtField.getText().toLowerCase());
    this.txtPane.setText(this.txtField.getText().toUpperCase());
}
```

die for schleife zu umdregen des Strings funzt aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass die ausgabe im jTextPane gezeigt wird.

desweiteren gibt er mir den String nur in BLOCKSCHRIFT aus und nicht in kleinbuchstaben.

falls es hilft ich hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht. außerdem programmiere ich mit Netbeans 6.8

weiß jmd was ich da falsch mache?
und kann mir jmd helfen?

Danke schon mal im voraus
Ineedhelp!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Feb 2010)

Ineedhelp! hat gesagt.:


> ```
> this.txtPane.setText(this.txtField.getText().toLowerCase());
> this.txtPane.setText(this.txtField.getText().toUpperCase());
> ```




ist doch logisch: mit [c]setText(String)[/c] ersetzt du komplett den vorhandenen Text! Also entweder zwischenspeichern oder soetwas verwenden:


```
this.txtPane.setText(this.txtField.getText().toLowerCase());
this.txtPane.setText(this.txtPane.getText() + "\n" + this.txtField.getText().toUpperCase());
```

und versuchs mal mit


```
String result = "";
for (int i = s1.length() -1; i>=0; i--) 
{
     result += s1.charAt(i);
}

this.txtPane.setText(this.txtPane.getText() + "\n" + result);
```

mfg 

Tomate_Salat

*Edit:* Screenshot-link ist fehlerhaft


----------



## Ineedhelp! (15. Feb 2010)

danke jetzt gehts!!

*EDIT: * jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Feb 2010)

hehe, das Edit hat mich zuerst verwirrt gehabt . Was mir auffällt: würde man wort so schreiben: worht würde es eine Exception schmeisen wenn man es rumdreht .

Ok dann markiere das Thema bitte als erledigt ;-)

Mfg

Tomate_Salat


----------

